# trike



## 3tyretrackterry (6 Mar 2009)

At last todays the day i'm off to D tek to try out some trikes. Heres hoping that i find what i want. wish me luck hope to have good news tonight.


----------



## Redmountduo (6 Mar 2009)

Great news, you will love them. Kev is a great guy and i am sure will answer all your questions. Also lives in a nice spot!!


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (6 Mar 2009)

Well I am back and im completley overwhelmed Kevin is so good he allowed me to try several trikes out and gave me loads of tips and hints on the choice. all i need to do now is adjust the budget to suit, that may take some doing but i will get there. I will be going back for more as soon as i can and try and narrow the field down to a manageable number but until then ill keep saving.


----------



## Cullin (6 Mar 2009)

We will soon be meeting you at Elavon Castle, April is not too far away for you, Buget is a good place to start, but don't compromise if there is one you one you realy like.
Wish you luck.


----------



## dataretriever (6 Mar 2009)

Terry, it's worth the saving up; if only all cycle shops were run by Kevin! I've just spent a few days with my new Q in Cornwall including a 48mph dash down the hill into Polperro and then snapping the chain on the way back up, and the grin hasn't finished yet - my cheeks are starting to hurt now, remedies anyone?


----------



## ufkacbln (6 Mar 2009)

dataretriever said:


> Terry, it's worth the saving up; if only all cycle shops were run by Kevin! I've just spent a few days with my new Q in Cornwall including a 48mph dash down the hill into Polperro and then snapping the chain on the way back up, and the grin hasn't finished yet - my cheeks are starting to hurt now, remedies anyone?



Stop grinning!


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 Mar 2009)

dataretriever said:


> Terry, it's worth the saving up; if only all cycle shops were run by Kevin! I've just spent a few days with my new Q in Cornwall including a 48mph dash down the hill into Polperro and then snapping the chain on the way back up, and the grin hasn't finished yet - my cheeks are starting to hurt now, remedies anyone?


...try not to snap the chain. They're expensive - it cost me £60 for a replacement after I snapped mine!


----------



## dataretriever (7 Mar 2009)

Thanks Auntie, I'll try not to again. I just took the offending link out and the chain now appears more like the handbook so perhaps it was too long and him upstairs was correcting the mistake......


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 Mar 2009)

I'm relieved to find someone else who's snapped one, however, as I got the impression this is very hard to do on a recumbent and I felt a bit foolish. Mine had done 3000 miles so perhaps that was it (excuses, excuses!)


----------



## dataretriever (7 Mar 2009)

I'd only done about 20 miles and would love to say it must be the immense amount of power my muscles were putting through the chain but accept it must have been a bad link. I felt foolish going fast, backwards and had to verge it before I really creamed in. luckily no-one was around to see!


----------



## Cullin (7 Mar 2009)

If you are snapping chains or bending the chain idler mount, best check to see if everything is properly aligned, end of the chain tubes with idler, also make sure there is no twist in the chain when you have replaced it, with the length of them, a half twist can be missed, or my final offer is, try not to change gears to fast, give the chain time to move across...
That should about do from me.
Happy Triking, Glad you managed to get the trike in the end.


----------



## ufkacbln (8 Mar 2009)

Two thoughts...

Riding style... with Trikes is is rather a case of lower gearing and "smart" accelaration than applying lots of power - the amount of power you can apply is graeter than on an upright.

Chain run...... The "concensus" tends to be that the "top" or "drive" run of the chain is closer to the frame than the "lower" or "return" run. The vertical component of the power application can easily bend the support for the idlers


----------



## dataretriever (8 Mar 2009)

I checked the chain when I assembled it before the ride and it wasn't twisted, the chain run was straight. I was in the low end of the gears, small at the front and about 3 at the back, when I felt it catch at the back then snap - spin - panic - verge. I can only think it was a weak link as the sprockets seem undamaged and the broken link was quite bent. I'll probably replace the whole chain soon just in case.


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (9 Mar 2009)

going back to D tek 19th March to test ride some more and hopefully to make a decision on the one i want then i just need to haggle with the family chancellor for appropiate funding. the elvaston convoy is a step nearer being a bit longer.


----------



## Redmountduo (9 Mar 2009)

Looking forward to seeing you.


----------



## marc-triker (17 Mar 2009)

please drop me a line when your planning on doing another elvo-convoy meet again and i will try 2 get there. always gr8 to see other mad trikers lol.


----------



## SteveD (17 Mar 2009)

...do 'D tek' have a website?


----------



## Redmountduo (17 Mar 2009)

NOT AT THIS TIME.


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (17 Mar 2009)

you need to phone him or e mail him though phoning is the better option 01353 648177


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (18 Mar 2009)

im so excited now off to Dtek in the morning to testride some more could end up with a trike at my house tomorrow night the chancellor has altered her fiscal policy and its looking good fingers crossed. Though have just caught her writing a list titled "Jobs to do" so could be busy for a while after tomorrow


----------



## Redmountduo (18 Mar 2009)

Good luck tomorrow, and welcome to the clan. :-)


----------



## Cullin (18 Mar 2009)

Hi,
You have to come back with one now, we won't be able to put up with all the tension, You could soon be at Elvo... Don't Dither, Be Brave, if the boss has said you can have one, go for it.
Good Luck.


----------



## windmiller (19 Mar 2009)

I just noticed that the chain on my trike had a twist in it. It wasnt immediately obvious in the all the gears. This hasnt prevented me from flying around like a hooligan juumping off kerbs and hitting some fool's dog who happend to want to chew my feet at 25mph. Trikes are usefull against dogs in that they target the moving feet but foget that the wheels are bearing down on them. Anyway the dog yelped but was unhurt.


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (19 Mar 2009)

well im back and in my garage i now have a trice explorer bright yellow with rack and mudguards and im over the moon. Kevin was excellent gave me plenty of tips for riding.
thats it now roll on the summer


----------



## Cullin (19 Mar 2009)

OK Windmiller, at least you found the problem, you should be fine with it now, try and make sure you end up in the right gear for setting off.

3tyretrackterry,
Well done that man, now you can get down to some serious pleasure over the Long Hot Summer ahead.
Prepare to get face ache with all the grinning you are going to go through.
Looks like a mass meeting at Elvo is in the pipeline.

Enjoy.


----------



## byegad (19 Mar 2009)

Cullin should that be Long Not Summer? It was last year!


----------



## windmiller (19 Mar 2009)

I notice that my trike seems to accelerate faster than a df, I wonder how much of that is an illusion. never came across another bike yet in order to put that to the test. So far the power grips work very well. The flak I recieved initially from the people at work is dying down now. Although I don't intend to use the trike on a regualr basis for the commute. The run is too dangerous with no feasible alternative route. As for summer...hmmm... at least the days are longer.


----------



## windmiller (19 Mar 2009)

3tyretrackterry just in case you dont already know, the ICE website has several reviews of the explorer in its reference section. it looks closely related to my T model.


----------



## squeaker (20 Mar 2009)

windmiller said:


> The run is too dangerous...


For dogs?


----------



## spiro (22 Mar 2009)

3tyretrackterry said:


> well im back and in my garage i now have a trice explorer bright yellow with rack and mudguards and im over the moon. Kevin was excellent gave me plenty of tips for riding.
> thats it now roll on the summer


 I'm off for a trial session at D.Tek on Saturday so would be very interested in knowing much the Trice cost you, if you dont mind saying. Kevin gave me loads of tips over the phone about have several trial sessions (1 trying 10-15 bikes and then 1 or 2 trying 3-5 bikes) but said very little about prices other than to say that a 2nd hand bent bike would be £450-850 but nothing about trikes.


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (22 Mar 2009)

spiro
I went twice to D tek once to try out several trikes and then he told me he had one coming in which would fit my needs exactly i guess i was lucky that i went at the right time.When i went he had trikes in from £900 to £2000. but it depends on what you will use it for mine will be my commuter once i get up to speed with it so i really needed mudguards and a rack to come with it. When i was there Kevin mentioned a scheme where the cost could be spread over 6 months whether that would suit you better. i would ring him and get the details. as for setting a budget try some first and then see how much you want to spend.
HTH


----------



## Auntie Helen (22 Mar 2009)

Spiro, I got a new Trice Q from Kevin 10 months ago. With mudguards and pannier rack I got £100 change from two grand. Worth every penny though!


----------



## byegad (24 Mar 2009)

New Trice prices rose by some £400 or more in the Autumn. So did anything from the Erozone! Makes me glad I bought my QNT in 2007 and Kettweisel last May!


----------

